# Melting off the Fat



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

Alright I'm back!!!! Things are a bit different in my life right now. New job starting on Thursday, back in school and I've been doing very well with Poker. 

Angel was very nice to take some time to help me set up a HIT routine, however I had to drop one of my classes which freed up some time so I won't be doing that right now. (I want to do HIT so bad but I'm too lazy to keep that intensity up if I don't HAVE to), but thanks so much to Archie!!!

I'll be starting a diet...here is the link www.cinchplan.com . Now don't tell  me everything wrong with it, I'm already not happy about it but I'm doing it with Lisa who really wants to do it and has been involved with Shaklee for quite a few years with her family.

I weigh about 210 right now and look better than I have for awhile. I'll be hitting the gym about 4 times a week doing something SF set up for me awhile back. I'm going to post the past few days I've trained.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Workout A*

*Assisted Pull-ups (level 6), RI 90 sec-*
6 x 4/4/4/4/4/4

*Supinated Grip BB Row, RI 60 sec-*
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5

*BB Curl, RI 60 sec-*
65 x 8/8/6/7

*DB Row, 30 sec-*
70 x 3/3/3/3/3

*Rope Pulldown, 60 sec-*
70 x 15/15

*Reverse Wrist Curl BB-*
30 x 10/10/10/10

*Wrist Curl BB-*
60 x 10/10/10/9


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Workout B*

*Squat-*
95 x 2
135 x 2
165 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 2

*SLDL-*
185 x 8/8/8

*Frog Stance Hack Squat-*
50 x 7/7/7

*Toes Pointing out Leg Ext-*
45 x 10
30 x 15/15

*Leg Curl-*
40 x 20/20


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Workout C*

*DB Flye-*
30 x 6/6/6
35 x 6

*WG Bench to Neck-*
135 x 5
145 x 5/5
155 x 5

*Dip-*
0 x 8/5.5/4/3

*Giranda Swing-*
15 x 7
10 x 9
20 x 3

*DB Press-*
40 x 9
30 x 9
20 x 10

*Cable X-over-*
25 x 20
30 x 18

*1 Arm High Pulley Rear Delt-*
10 x 15
20 x 12/12


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome back Rocco!

You're doing (at least for me) an interesting upper body split, but otherwise doing a standard three day push/pull/leg split.  I'm not the best person to make a comment about it, but I think it looks fine.

I have a question though, why are the rep ranges so varied?

The diet won't work unless if you don't really like it, will it?  I say, keep an open mind and try to think positively about it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh, and I hope you don't mind me saying this, but your wife is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, thanks for dropping in DOMS. Your still hilarious as usual in open chat. I haven't been posting but I read when I can!!!

Here is what SF wrote up awhile back:



> What lifts you do is strictly up to you. Deads and squats will both count as legs, Pull Day will be your shortest.
> 
> Pull
> Vertical Pull: 10-24 reps
> ...


So the reps can vary as long as your getting in the recommended reps. Variety of sets, reps and exercises is the key. And lower RI's. 

I don't mind the wife comment at all, she is indeed gorgeous. I don't know how she ended up with me


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey, thanks for dropping in DOMS. Your still hilarious as usual in open chat. I haven't been posting but I read when I can!!!
> 
> Here is what SF wrote up awhile back:
> 
> So the reps can vary as long as your getting in the recommended reps. Variety of sets, reps and exercises is the key. And lower RI's.



SF knows his stuff.

I haven't been posting in Open Chat so much.  I'm staying more in Online Journals and Training.





Rocco32 said:


> I don't mind the wife comment at all, she is indeed gorgeous. I don't know how she ended up with me



Pity?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

I hope everything works out well for you Rocco.  I know you have the dedication to achieve your goals when you really set your mind to it. 

What are you back in school for?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I don't mind the wife comment at all, she is indeed gorgeous. I don't know how she ended up with me



Perhaps she was very bad in a previous life.  

Good luck with the new diet.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome back  

Good luck with the diet and lifting!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back David.

Hmmm I was planning on starting up a journal (hopefully)  Time to put down the beer now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Rocco! Welcome back buddy. Nice looking plan. Did you ever decide on what you PM'ed me on? Just curious


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I hope everything works out well for you Rocco.  I know you have the dedication to achieve your goals when you really set your mind to it.
> 
> What are you back in school for?


Hey Cow, thanks! I'm back in school for psychology and minoring in philosophy. I'm excited about both!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Perhaps she was very bad in a previous life.
> 
> Good luck with the new diet.


She must have been horrible in that life


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Good luck with the diet and lifting!!!



Thanks Dev  How's everything with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Welcome back David.
> 
> Hmmm I was planning on starting up a journal (hopefully)  Time to put down the beer now.


Hey buddy....start a journal AND keep the beer  I hope you do start one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Rocco! Welcome back buddy. Nice looking plan. Did you ever decide on what you PM'ed me on? Just curious


Hey JD!!! I put it in Lisa's lap. It wasn't something I wanted to keep from her, so if she doesn't give in I won't. But I can be pretty convincing sometimes...just takes time


----------



## Devlin (Sep 4, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Thanks Dev  How's everything with you?



Its going.  I was pretty stressed out for a while and packed on a few too many pounds.  Now the stress level is dropping and working on knocking off the extra pounds. Things are getting back on track.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey Cow, thanks! I'm back in school for psychology and minoring in philosophy. I'm excited about both!!!



What are you looking to do with your newfound knowledge?  Teach?  Psychoanalyze crazy people?  Enjoy your newfound debt you discovered with the magic of student loans?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2006)

hi honey!

Glad to have you back...the workouts look good.  What is your new job??  

so....are you going to be a regular around here again??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Its going.  I was pretty stressed out for a while and packed on a few too many pounds.  Now the stress level is dropping and working on knocking off the extra pounds. Things are getting back on track.


I'm glad the stress is dropping. If I can do anything to help you, let me know. You were a rock for me when I needed it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> What are you looking to do with your newfound knowledge?  Teach?  Psychoanalyze crazy people?  Enjoy your newfound debt you discovered with the magic of student loans?


I'd like to do something with Human Rights actually. Second to that would be counseling and then teaching. 

As far as debt...the raise I recieved going to this new job is enough to cover the rest of my school!!!! They more than doubled my salary which which wasn't bad to start with. However, I can't tell you how much I HATE working for the government.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hi honey!
> 
> Glad to have you back...the workouts look good.  What is your new job??
> 
> so....are you going to be a regular around here again??


Hey babe!!! 

My new job is still classified so I can't talk about it, but I'm out of what I was doing before. There is no danger in this one...purely desk job. So hopefully soon I'll be a regular here again!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I'd like to do something with Human Rights actually. Second to that would be counseling and then teaching.
> 
> As far as debt...the raise I recieved going to this new job is enough to cover the rest of my school!!!! They more than doubled my salary which which wasn't bad to start with. However, I can't tell you how much I HATE working for the government.



Awesome man.  I'm glad to hear that.  Sounds like life is working out pretty well for ya right now.  

What is it that you do again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Awesome man.  I'm glad to hear that.  Sounds like life is working out pretty well for ya right now.
> 
> What is it that you do again?



I'm contracted to the National Geospatial Intelligence Agency. My new job is just working with and processing contracts. Job's not hard, it's my clearance levels people pay for.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2006)

How is the poker going?  What's your bankroll at now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's going awesome buddy!!! I've been playing the $100 and $200 NL and doing very well. My bankroll is at $11,000 right now, though I withdraw anything past $5,000. I've also mixed some Blackjack in with it! How's it going for you?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm glad the stress is dropping. If I can do anything to help you, let me know. You were a rock for me when I needed it!



Thank you, that means a lot to me.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> It's going awesome buddy!!! I've been playing the $100 and $200 NL and doing very well. My bankroll is at $11,000 right now, though I withdraw anything past $5,000. I've also mixed some Blackjack in with it! How's it going for you?



Wow ... good for you!   Sounds like you're on a good roll.  I've convinced the missus to allow me to put in $500 to put forth a much more concentrated effort.  You can bonus whore your way to $2500 ... and then like you, I can hit the $100 tables.  You're playing at PP still?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Thank you, that means a lot to me.


Not a problem...just let me know


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Wow ... good for you!   Sounds like you're on a good roll.  I've convinced the missus to allow me to put in $500 to put forth a much more concentrated effort.  You can bonus whore your way to $2500 ... and then like you, I can hit the $100 tables.  You're playing at PP still?


Thanks and good luck. Let me know how it goes. Yep, still at PP. People will go all in there with top pair and a flush on the board LOL. 

I'm riding this until Christmas and then reevaluating the whole actually going to work thing. As of now I'm making about triple what I make at my new job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Workout A*

*Assisted Pull-up, palms facing each other-*
6 x 6/6/4
8 x 5

*Cable Row-*
100 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5

*Incline DB Curl-*
30 x 6
35 x 6/6/6

*DB Row-*
75 x 3/3/3
80 x 3/3

*HS Row-*
90 x 20/20

*Preacher Cable Curl, 1 arm-*
10 x 20/15

*DB Reverse Forearm Curl-*
15 x 10/10/10

*Superset with*

*BB Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
95 x 10/9/9

WO Time- 40 min

Good workout today. I'll be glad when I can do pullups without assistance. I think the level 6 adds 24lbs of help. 

I'm sure this looks like high volume to some, but I'm not going to failure till last set and the intensity is fairly high as far as RI's.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2006)

Very cool.  What do you figure you're making a month?  
Did you get pokertracker?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Did you get poke her tracker?



  Sorry, just had to do that!

 Roc...love the new journal babe!  Am following along.  Great job on the poker btw.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, you're killing in poker.  Good job Rocco.  Maybe you should try to become a professional poker player, hehe.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe Rocco should post a sticky on how to win at online Poker . 

Nice wo's Rock. What we were talking about, DEFINITELY let Lisa be a part of that decision. I didn't and lost a lot of trust that I'm just now regaining.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Very cool.  What do you figure you're making a month?
> Did you get pokertracker?


Within the past month I've probably made about $5,000. Some from Blackjack. I've got Pokertracker but I actually don't use it much with NL. I used it all the time with Limit though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Sorry, just had to do that!
> 
> Roc...love the new journal babe!  Am following along.  Great job on the poker btw.


Hey sexy!!!! Thanks for dropping in. I checked out your journal yesterday, I'll post today if my computer is up at work yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Wow, you're killing in poker.  Good job Rocco.  Maybe you should try to become a professional poker player, hehe.


Trust me....I've been thinking about it LOL. I'm giving it to Christmas though to make sure I can stay steady, but if so....I'm quiting my job. I needed to go part time at that point anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Maybe Rocco should post a sticky on how to win at online Poker .
> 
> Nice wo's Rock. What we were talking about, DEFINITELY let Lisa be a part of that decision. I didn't and lost a lot of trust that I'm just now regaining.


Haha!!! I'm sure many people wouldn't agree with me on that. In Limit I was very tight and aggressive and I did pretty well. In No-Limit though I'm pretty passive unless I hit a hand...and for that I mean nut flush/straight  w/no flush possibilities/Trips against a weaker opponent or FH. With hands like that at the sites I play at....you'll double up and they won't learn any better LOL. 

At first I wasn't going to let Lisa in, and I think by doing so I've given up the chance to do it. But considering our history, I thought it was the right decision. I didn't want to be keeping anything from her, especially like that. She's still on the fence


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

So when are we going to be seeing you on ESPN?


----------

